# Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 44mm Hand-wound--REVIEW



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

_I started this review two weeks ago. I had twelve pages written and it was just about finished. Then my computer crashed and I lost it all..._
_And so, in the interests of gettin' back on that horse when you get thrown, here I am writing it all over again. It won't be the same, I'm sure, and it may not be as good as my original draft, but here goes anyway. Take a deep breath, teeritz...and...start writing;_
_*****************************************************************************_
Another unplanned purchase, dammit. First was the Tissot VisoDate 1957 Heritage ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tissot-visodate-1957-heritage-collection-automatic-review-459020.html ) and now this. The Hamilton Khaki 44mm Mechanical. I stumbled across it on eBay. It had a _"Buy it Now"_ price that seemed very reasonable, so after some mild number crunching, I snapped it up.
My collection was lacking something. Something big, loud and slightly ridiculous. Something with a Unitas 6497 hand-wound movement and a military watch look. I have the wrists of a schoolgirl, which measure 6.5 inches, so a 44mm wristwatch is really pushing it.
I looked at many brands. Glycine makes a great watch in both the Incursore and Lagunare series. However, they are 46mm in diameter. Their 44mm model Incursore is automatic. I wanted hand-wound. The search continued. The Oris Swiss Hunter Limited Edition was another watch that would have been ideal, but, it too, was 46mm. I kept looking. Zeno make some great pilot's style watches, but they are still 46mm at least. And on it went. The Panerai Luminor Marina was another watch that I had considered. I've had a love/hate relationship with Panerai for over a decade. I absolutely love the watch, but I hate the price. At this point in time, I couldn't afford one. IWC has the legendary Big Pilot's Watch as part of its arsenal. But if I wasn't crazy about Panerai pricing, then I really wasn't thrilled with the $20,000 price tag of the Big Pilot. And I find the Big Pilot to have a little more style than substance. It's the kind of watch that can overshadow the person wearing it because it arrives in the room a few seconds before the wearer. Just my take. Besides, if I ever spend more than, say, eight or ten grand on a watch, then feel free to hunt me down and knock me on the head. Of course, my wife will have done it first. 
I should mention that I've worked for an Authorised Watch Dealer for the last ten years. My store sells many brands, but Hamilton is not available in Australia. Although, the Swatch Group here is authorised to repair them. Working for an AD has given me the opportunity to try on a multitude of watches, so I had reached a point where I had a good idea of what I was looking for. 
The Hamilton Watch Company was known for producing watches for military use during the Second World War. By war's end, they had supplied the US armed forces with over a million watches. So they have a rich history when it comes to military timepieces. Those of you reading who know a lot more about this than I, feel free to correct me where necessary. 
So anyway, I saw this Hamilton Khaki on eBay and grabbed it. It seemed to meet all of my criteria. 
A 44mm diameter wristwatch will positively dwarf my wrist. However, there are times when I want to look like an action figure (or clown) and, on some days, I have enough attitude to carry this look off. Or at least I_ think_ I do. I was after a watch that would look like a piece of military kit like those underwater wrist compasses that Panerai made during the war. Basically, I wanted the sort of watch that I could wear in a post-Apocalyptic wasteland, like in "Terminator: Salvation", not "The Road". 
So I purchased the watch and waited. About a week later, this arrived in the mail;










The letter, not the drink, wiseguy. I hate these postcards. So I did what any normal guy would do. I dusted off the cocktail shaker, grabbed the Bacardi, some lime juice and a dash of sugar and shook up a Daiquiri from a recipe by David Wondrich in the September issue of US "Esquire" magazine. That hit the spot. The next day, I raced to the Post Office to pick up the watch. Here's the Hollywood movie star portrait of it.









Pic courtesy of Hamilton.

And, to pepper this review with an old Hollywood vibe...*

*DISSOLVE TO:*

*INT: DINING ROOM -NIGHT*

*A MAN sits at a long wooden TABLE. He TYPES away at a LAPTOP. He's thin, rapidly approaching middle age, and his hair went South years ago. His name is TEERITZ.*

*TEERITZ (V.O.)*

*I thought this was just another*
*watch review. And then** I got an *
*idea. And before **I knew it, I was *
*in over my head. **Again.*

*CUT TO:*










_"The Army??!! He's 44 years old, for crying out loud! If Dad were alive, this'd kill him."_

Okay, enough dilly-dallying. Let's get to why I'm writing this and why you're reading it.

Day 01 - 08:22 hrs - The box & papers










You don't buy a candy bar for the wrapper, right? So therefore, I don't think any less of a brand if their packaging is bare-bones stuff. As long as the contents inside are protected, that's all I ask. This box has a modern design. All sleek aluminium look-alike silver plastic with a black leatherette interior. The watch itself sits on one of those curved banana-like padded inserts. It's all pretty much guaranteed to keep the watch safe while in transit.










The instruction booklet covers many models in the Hamilton range in various languages. This seems to be the way that many brands have gone in the last five years or so. Good idea. One generic instruction book helps keep all the paperwork neat and tidy.
The Warranty Card is a perforated affair attached to the inside of the instruction booklet's back cover. When you need to use it," tear across dotted line" and take it to your nearest Hamilton After Sales Service Centre for repair. Until then, it's probably best to leave it attached to your booklet.

Day 01 - 13:09 hrs - the case
The case is nicely done. All evenly-brushed stainless steel. There's always a risk with large watches that, because of their size, any flaws will be easily noticeable. The Khaki is an exercise in understated design. There is no adornment or flourish just for the sake of it. It is made up entirely of soft curves throughout with no sharp corners. 











The bezel is interesting, too. It reminds me somewhat of the IWC Pilot's Chronograph in that it is not a removable part, but completely integrated into the case's design. As such, a hard knock from the wrong angle will put a decent dent in the bezel which would not polish out completely. Just something to be aware of.











Okay, lunch break's over. I gotta run.









_"This is gonna take a little longer than I thought."**_

Day 01 - 18:14 hrs - the case (cont.)
Okay, I'm on a train heading home. So, the case. The lugs have a slight downward curve. Good for me because my wrist is gonna need all the help it can get. You can see the noticeable overhang from the strap. 











It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. Snigger all you want. Yes, the watch wears large, as you'll see in numerous photos in this review, but it doesn't sit as ridiculously as I had assumed. 
Now, the case-back is interesting with regard to how much it holds the wearer's hand. It basically assumes that you know nothing about the wristwatch you've just purchased so there are little symbols engraved on the back that tell you this watch is 100m water-resistant, stainless steel, hand-wound, contains a 6497 movement with and finally, that the watch is indeed a Hamilton, as well as lots of other specs. Perhaps I'm too used to seeing a lot of this info engraved in wording around the outer edge of the case-back. This arrangement doesn't irk me. It's merely an observation. 
There are six screws holding the case-back in place. This is not a screw-down case-back. I am confident that it is secure enough to maintain the watch's 100 metre water tightness. Nice to know. 











I'll tell you what _is _nifty, though- the little cut-out/porthole window which shows the hairspring expand and contract while a section of the escapement can be seen doing its little dance in the back-ground. It would have been nice to get a complete exhibition/see-through case-back, but then, knowing Hamilton, they would have given the movement a little decoration. So, I suppose they put in an un-adorned movement in order to cut costs. No big deal. I have enough watches with see-through backs. And speaking of the movement...

Day 01 - 21:12 hrs - the movement
There's a Unitas 6497 purring away inside this thing. Actually, it's no longer Unitas. It's ETA. Yeah, you read it right. The Swatch Group bought up Unitas. That's okay by me if it ensures continuous funding for the production of this calibre. I'd hate to see another tried-and-tested _ebauche_ disappear from the watch industry the way the legendary Lemania 5100 did.
The Unitas hand wound calibre was designed in the 1950s as a pocket watch movement, hence the reason why it tends to turn up in rather large watches. In recent years, it's been used by brands as diverse as Longines and Panerai. Here are some specs for those of you interested in this stuff;
-36.6mm in diameter
-16 ½ '''ligne
-53 hr power reserve
-21,600 bph

I gave the watch a quick test on the timer at work and it gave me these results;
Dial UP +12 secs per day
Crown UP +13 secs per day
Crown DOWN +17 secs per day

This was by no means a definitive test and it only covered three positions, but the results seemed okay to me, considering this movement hasn't been adjusted to run at COSC specifications. Also, this is a non-hacking movement, so if you find yourself in a re-enactment of the D-Day landing, you're gonna look pretty foolish when the Commander announces; _"Alright, men, synchronise your watches."_

One thing about this Unitas-ETA 6497 movement- it winds very smoothly and definitively. You can almost feel ratchets lock against each other as you wind it. Deep down, I'm a sucker for a hand wound watch. I've had an Omega Speedmaster Professional for the last 4 years and that got me used to hand wound watches. There's something old-school about hand winding a watch. It's the ultimate interaction between the owner and the watch. The watch has a heart-beat and it is *you*, the wearer, who keeps the watch 'alive', so to speak. My father bought himself a Wyler Incaflex manual wind watch back in the sixties. I don't wear it often, but it winds like new. And, when I _do_ wear it, I feel a little closer to him, may he rest in peace. 
Speaking of winding, I should mention the crown.

Day 01 - 21:57 hrs - the crown
The crown on this Hamilton Khaki is just a little bigger than a Coca Cola bottle-top. I exaggerate, but it is a big crown. Nicely ridged, it's easy to grip and its dimensions perfectly suit the case. 











This crown does not screw down, either, so I'm betting that there's the mother-of-all rubber gaskets next to it to keep water from entering the case itself.









_"I got it! Now to really start giving The Third Reich a hard time."_

Day 01 - 22:07 hrs - the strap & buckle
The strap measures 22mm at the lug end and best of all, it _stays_ 22mm all the way to the buckle. It's a nice, plain dark brown leather with white stitching and, to me, it mimics the look of binocular cases, bomber jackets and ammo belts from WWII. 











The strap is a decent thickness that really suits the watch and has a row of double holes in it to accept the buckle.











Ahh, the buckle. At first, I was slightly ticked that it wasn't signed with the Hamilton name or logo. And then I took a closer look at it and realised that the buckle IS the logo. 











It's a double-pronged brushed steel in the shape of an upper-case letter 'H'. Clever. This strap reminded me of Di Modell's Rallye double perforated leather straps and makes a refreshing change from a standard buckle design.

Day 03 - 11:25 hrs - the crystal
The crystal is convex and has a slightly bevelled edge. This is standard for a lot of watches on the market today. One minor gripe, however; it has no anti-reflective coating on it. So, whenever you look at the watch to see the time, you also get a reflection of your face, usually from an unflattering angle. Now, I'm not The Elephant Man, so this is no great tragedy, but an AR coating (even on one side) would have been a bonus. No doubt, it would have jacked up the price, somewhat.



















_"Not exactly OSS-issue ordnance, but it'll have to do. The branches are a little damp, too. Luckies make a great fuse, though. Should give me about fifteen minutes."_

Day 03 - 12:28 hrs - the hands
I really like the shape of the hands on this watch. They are a picket-fence style or thin sword-shaped with a thin stem extending out of them. However, if I have one major gripe about this watch, it's this- I wish the hands were a little thicker. They would have tended to better suit the rest of the watch and bring a little more balance to the dial. 











It's no real big deal, however. I can always get replacements to fit from someplace like www.ofrei.com. 
The hand on the sub-seconds dial is polished steel.









_"Jerry can't take a joke. Just as well those French Resistance fellas showed up. I was about to eat lead."_

And now, this brings us to the dial of this watch...

Day 03 - 12:41 hrs - the dial
If the Panerai Luminor Marina shows how minimal a Unitas 6497-powered watch dial can look, then the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical is an exercise in how to provide all necessary information without cluttering up the dial. Military products are all about correct function followed by utilitarian design and, while this watch would probably not meet Defence Dept. standards, it_ does_ offer a clear and legible dial layout for us civilians. The hour markers are set out in large white Arabic numerals with the 12 and 6 in slightly larger size. There is a sharp and clear contrast between the white numerals and the black-board grey dial. 











In bright sunlight, this dial can take on an almost slate-grey hue. My limited photographic skills will, no doubt, be unable to capture the true color of this dial. But I'll try. 















On each hour marker next to the dial edge chapter ring, you can see 5-minute markers. Surrounding the inside edge of the hour markers is a military/European hour readout from 13 to 24 in much smaller font than the main dial. 




















_"She stole the cigarettes from her dad's jacket. Wouldn't let go of 'em until I handed over the candy bar. There's just no trust in the world anymore. And she's only eight."_

This dial is what's sometimes know as a '9 eater'. The sub-seconds dial completely eradicates the 9 and takes a decent bite out of the neighbouring 8 and 10 as well. And speaking of the sub-seconds dial, I love the tiny splash of red from the 50 second marker. The sub-dial has a concentric circle pattern through it, just to break up the even landscape of this dial. 











The Hamilton brand name appears under the 12 (& 24) mark in a great mix of upper and lower case font. Above the 6, in very small lettering, is the name "Khaki" with the word "Mechanical" beneath it. Both of these words are in uppercase. 
And here's a lume shot. I fell asleep with this watch on and am happy to report that the time was perfectly legible when I woke up and glanced at it at about 4:30am one night. 




















_"War's been over about six months now. It's a strange new world we live in. But one worth fighting for."_

Day 03 - 21:04 hrs - conclusion
The Hamilton Khaki Mechanical is a great value-for-money watch. It comes from a brand that has a long and rich history of supplying watches for military use. So in that respect, Hamilton certainly has more credibility than some more modern brands that produce a military style watch, yet have no record of having supplied the armed forces with timepieces. 
What this watch does, it does very well and it's not trying to compete with more expensive brands that produce a similar wristwatch. The build quality and finish is exemplary, but it's when you begin to look at this watch in detail that you notice just how well put-together it is. You could compare it to other brands like Zeno and Glycine, who both make great watches, but charge a lot more for them. I have seen other brands in the same price range as this Hamilton Khaki and they are pretty average. I'm being generous with that opinion, btw. The more I look at this watch, the better a value it becomes.

Also, I have to say that it probably looks better when it's laid down flat on a table than it does on my small wrist. It begins to look to me like a tool watch that's ready for action. Even though the most action it'll get is when I take out the rubbish/trash bins late at night. 
And even though I know that the watch can take it, I will most likely cringe when I put the first scratch into the case. It'll look better with a few battle scars, but it looks so slick right now.
Any watch in the Hamilton Khaki range is worth a look. Some of the smaller models owe a great deal of their design to the models produced during the Second World War. However, if you're after a bigger watch that fits in with the current trend for larger watches, then the 44mm Automatic and hand-wound models are definitely ones to consider.
Thanks for reading.

***********************************

* I knew that the screenplay layout wasn't gonna translate onto this thread properly.

**Yeah, yeah, dogtags during WWII didn't have rubber silencers on them, but after all this work, the last thing I was going to do was remove some rubber rings from some dogtags for a photo op.

_Photos shot on location around the house, back-yard and driveway. Gitane cigarette pack was empty and has been for over a decade. Hershey Bar lasted 4 minutes after that photo was taken. Given to photographer and hand model as payment._
_Apologies for any and all inconsistencies and errors regarding Western Union telegram and Office of Strategic Services letter layouts. After all, I had to make them up._

_Copyright, teeritz, 2010._


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Mr Ritz stop Bravo stop Nobody puts a review together like you stop You're a helluva writer stop Don't stop stop
:-d

Brilliant review mate, I really appreciate the time and effort you spend putting these gems together!


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

thats a great read Teeritz.
very creative and alot of effort with the photos too :-!

hope Teeritz doesnt mind but heres a pic i took of it quickly while he was over one night.
not the sharpest as it was shot hand held at ISO 1000


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Gee, tomee, I wish my photos had come out like that. That lamp gave off the right amount of light, too. 
Nice.

Wow, that photo's a little _too_ good. There's a scratch on the 11 o'clock lug of the watch that I can see in your picture and, sure enough, a quick glance at the watch and there's the scratch for real. Ahh, well, these things are meant to be worn, after all.


----------



## jjenk123 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice review. I don't have any hand winds in my collection but now I might have to add this one. Looks great.


----------



## Akerue (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome review mate!

The watch looks great on your wrist! doesn't look too big at all!

I agree, everyone needs at least one "look at me" watch in the collection.


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

bravo! one of the most interesting reviews I've read so far. & I do agree that it is a great watch; with a very reasonable price to boot.


----------



## M4tt (Jan 18, 2007)

Another winner Tino. I have to confess that the watch looks a bit massive for me, but the review is, as ever, pure brilliance. However, there is one element that I find slightly worrying: that photo with the coke and the shoe - count the hands... So how are you holding the camera? Three arms is the only explanation.


----------



## Oldboy7 (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent Review and Excellent timepiece! I am getting into the Hamiltons and have owned the Belowzero Chrono for well over a year problem free. Recent purchases include: Seaview, Ventura XXL and Jazzmaster Maestro 45mm. It doesn't help my AD lives in the same City and gives me sweet deals. I thought your review was Top Notch as are your pics! Very nice watch, something I may have to consider after the Holidays! Cheers!


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

What an exceptionally entertaining review. i tip my hat to you and your creative insight. thanks very much i really enjoyed that.

cheers Mikeman


----------



## Watch Noob (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't like how the 10 and 8 are partial numbers. Looks lazy and cheap to use the same face as another watch and not engineer it to either not have the number, or be able to incorporate it into the look properly. Are they trying to save a few bucks? Impeccable review nonetheless.



M4tt said:


> Another winner Tino. I have to confess that the watch looks a bit massive for me, but the review is, as ever, pure brilliance. However, there is one element that I find slightly worrying: that photo with the coke and the shoe - count the hands... So how are you holding the camera? Three arms is the only explanation.


maybe a tripod? :think:


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Watch Noob said:


> I don't like how the 10 and 8 are partial numbers. Looks lazy and cheap to use the same face as another watch and not engineer it to either not have the number, or be able to incorporate it into the look properly. Are they trying to save a few bucks? Impeccable review nonetheless.
> 
> maybe a tripod? :think:


Or maybe, after she rolled her eyes, my wife agreed to take the picture leaning over my shoulder while I crouched down to tie my shoelace...if I only knew how to tie my shoelace.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Great photos!

I'll be giving my Field Mechanical to my brother as a best man gift this coming summart (he always talks about how much he likes it when we get together) so I've been trying to think of a Hamilton I could get to replace it. With this thread, I think I have my answer.

Thanks!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome review... I already have the watch but loved reading about it! Thanks


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

I must say your review was great. It made me order one. R you sure your not working for Hamilton


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Flex1493 said:


> I must say your review was great. It made me order one.* R you sure your not working for Hamilton *


Not on what_ I_ earn. Hey Flex, try the watch on a NATO or ZULU strap. It rocks!


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

So I just ordered a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 44mm on the green canvas ... thanks teertiz for a great review, made this decision pretty easy 

and here it is ...


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

No interest at all in the watch, but I read every word of your review. Nicely done.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

what's the lug tip to lug tip measurement on these?

Great review sir!


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

LH2 said:


> what's the lug tip to lug tip measurement on these?
> 
> Great review sir!


A picture tells a thousand words.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks - looks like 53 or 54mm. Right about my limit. Will keep this one in mind - thanks again!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

teeritz said:


> Okay, enough dilly-dallying. Let's get to why I'm writing this and why you're reading it.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> ...


Hi teeritz,

I know it's been a while since you wrote this wonderful review, but
if you're still around, can you tell me what size your wrist is?

Great review!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^ Never mind... just re-read the top portion and realized you already included your wrist size of 6.5 inches. (I still think the watch looks entirely at home on your wrist. After all, it's meant to be a big watch!)


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Yes, when I bought this watch, I wanted it to look like some kind of military accessory rather than just a wristwatch, so I figured that the over-sized look was gonna be okay on my scrawny little wrist. I was going for a "G.I. Joe action figure" kind of vibe. 

Thanks for your comments on the review, btw.:-!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Love the review! Thanks for taking the time to share with us!

Mine says hi from Texas!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

teeritz said:


> Yes, when I bought this watch, I wanted it to look like some kind of military accessory rather than just a wristwatch, so I figured that the over-sized look was gonna be okay on my scrawny little wrist. I was going for a "G.I. Joe action figure" kind of vibe.
> 
> Thanks for your comments on the review, btw.:-!


Your review sealed it for me. 
Now I'm eagerly awaiting my G.I. Joe accessory.

Best,


----------



## triageman (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello all,

My new Hamilton Men's Mechanical Khaki has arrived, and it's a true beauty! I have owned automatic watches in the past, but never mechanical. I know that mechanical watches should be wound every 24 hours if you want to keep them going. My question might be stupid, but is there a "good" number of turns that one should give a mechanical watch when winding? Does it matter? I think when I wound it today for the first time, I turned it 15 or so times. Any advice? BTW, great review here! 

Thanks!


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

If your new Hamilton is hand-wound, then you just basically wind it until it stops turning. You really can't over-wind it unless you try to, and even then you'd have to apply quite a bit of pressure before you did any damage. But as soon as you feel resistance from the winding crown, then stop turning. Your watch will be fully wound.
Enjoy the watch!


----------



## BlueWings077 (Jun 27, 2010)

*TEERITZ:* _Enjoyed reading this watch review. After reading it for a 3rd time, I was convinced that I had to get a mechanical hand-winder with the legendary ETA-6497 movement. I just pulled the trigger yesterday (07November2011) and I am looking forward to have this baby on my wrist by Monday next week. Awaiting with great anticipation.

BTW, do you have any other watch reviews that you have written in the past or posted here @WUS Forum? Anything on divers or Fliegers/aviation watches? Just wondering if you've written any reviews (or comments or brief write-up) on Steinharts, Christopher Ward, or any of the German-made flieger/pilot watches. The watch reviews are not only entertaining prose, but very factual and helpful in choosing and buying a valuable timepiece.

All the best,
-- Al--_


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, BlueWings. The ETA 6497/98 calibre is a classic, whether it's in a $500 Hamilton or a $5,000 Panerai. And that's the beauty of it. It turns up in a wide range of brands when a reliable, hand-wound movement is required. You're gonna love it.

Regarding my reviews, on WUS I have these;

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tissot-visodate-1957-heritage-collection-automatic-review-459020.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/sinn-103-st-sa-chronograph-review-336237.html

And over on my blog is where I put my other watch reviews and writings (including the ones posted here on WUS);

THE TEERITZ AGENDA: watches

Thanks again!


----------



## siriusstar (Oct 26, 2011)

Teeritz and others,

I know someone already pointed it out. But if you want to take a sharper pix with low light and handheld, you might have to put the camera on some steady surface (or a tripod would work). Another tip is trying to set the timer instead of pressing the shutter button (pressing shutter may cause unwanted vibrations). 

Anyway, I enjoy reading your reviews. You have great style and the love for retro stuff. I like that.


----------



## GewoW (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful review! I'm trying to find this watch online with no luck. Maybe I'm just bad...but does anyone know the exact model number?

Thanks


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Hi GewoW, thanks for the kind comments. Looking at the original listing (yes, I printed out a copy), the Seller listed it as a H69619533. 
Best of luck!


----------



## andrzejmakal (Dec 14, 2010)

nice review, THX


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the great review! I was uncertain on what my next watch would be, but you completely sold me on it! It took a bit more hassle to actually find one than I'd like, but find one I did and it will be on it's way to me when shipping resumes! I'll look forward to seeing you on the front lines as we give that Adolf what for!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Had to resurrect this review--has to be the best watch review I have ever read!! Great pictures, great story telling, and a very nice watch--just happen to have one myself!!


----------



## Ghia (Dec 26, 2012)

Fantastic Review! Thoroughly enjoyable!!


----------



## grahak2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Great review, I was interested in this watch. Just wondering how loud the ticking is?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Louder than your average automatic, but not loud enough to keep you awake at night. Unless you're a very, very light sleeper. The Unitas 6497/98 calibres are known to have an audible tick compared to most other movements. Part of their charm, really.


----------



## cgm246 (Nov 17, 2014)

Great review, peaks my interest! Thanks.


----------

